# So you want to be a "professional"



## inTempus (Jan 26, 2010)

...that means you need to charge something for your services.

How much should you charge for a shoot?  Good question.  You need to calculate your expenses and get an idea of what it costs you to show up at a shoot before you even fire a single shot.

NPPA: Cost of Doing Business Calculator

Check it out, it will help you figure out how much to charge.  Then you're well on your way to being a "professional".


----------



## bennielou (Jan 26, 2010)

Don't you know you can't say that?   Don't be crazy my friend!


----------



## epp_b (Jan 26, 2010)

Helpful link, thanks for that.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 26, 2010)

Cool link.

According to that it will never be profitable to go pro unless I seriously lower my standard of living.


----------



## themedicine (Jan 26, 2010)

That's what most people have to do. haha but standard of living isn't only judged by how much money you make right....right?


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 26, 2010)

themedicine said:


> That's what most people have to do. haha but standard of living isn't only judged by how much money you make right....right?



I'm talking about things like having insurance for me & my kids, and having food in the fridge...  Clothes with no holes in them, stuff like that.

Accoring to that link, I'd have to charge $1000 a day just to break even.

EDIT

With ZERO SALARY, my daily overhead cost would be $650 according to that...  That's for the same car I have now, same insurance, same bills, etc...

Looks like it's not quite time to quit the day job, lol.


----------



## themedicine (Jan 26, 2010)

<--
Just so this thread isnt almost ALL kids pissing on nikons...


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 26, 2010)

themedicine said:


> <--
> Just so this thread isnt almost ALL kids pissing on nikons...






I was wondering how long it would take someone 'from the other team' to join in...


----------



## inTempus (Jan 26, 2010)

themedicine said:


> <--
> Just so this thread isnt almost ALL kids pissing on nikons...


Outstanding!


----------



## themedicine (Jan 26, 2010)

well i threatened intempus earlier, and thought, what the hell. better wave my gay ole flag too. I even made a great pissing contest joke. it was classic.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 26, 2010)

themedicine said:


> I even made a great pissing contest joke. it was classic.



Link please.


----------



## themedicine (Jan 26, 2010)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-shop-talk/191721-having-camera-website-3.html

there ya go. bout halfway down.


----------



## ToddLange (Jan 27, 2010)

guys guys.... you all need to chill. you all are shooting with wrong cameras! haha. lols. jk. had to do it.......:lmao:


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 27, 2010)

epp b and bennielou - You guys have to get a Calvin avatar...  You're the only ones in this thread without one...


----------



## ToddLange (Jan 27, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> epp b and bennielou - You guys have to get a Calvin avatar...  You're the only ones in this thread without one...



hahaha... lol.


----------



## epp_b (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## themedicine (Jan 27, 2010)

haha


----------



## SanDiegoPhotographer (Jan 28, 2010)

That is a very interesting calculator....it really makes me think and put my expenses into perspective....i got some work to do


----------

